# Bowdenzughülle / Unterschied Bremse/Schaltung?!



## CarstenKausB (28. März 2007)

Hi,

ich habe gerade sowohl für die Schaltung, als auch für die Bremsen neue Züge und Hüllen gekauft. Die Hüllen sollen wohl unterschiedlich sein, was man rein optisch auch erkennen kann. Die eine ist glatt, bei der anderen drückt sich eine Ringstruktur (ähnlich Regenwurm) durch.

Dummerweise sind beide 2m lang und ich habe vergessen welche für was ist.

Kann es mir jemand sagen?

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## polo (28. März 2007)

der eine zug paßt nicht in die eine hülle.
oder:
bremshülle ist das geringelte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenKausB (28. März 2007)

Besten Dank.


----------



## Michael G. (29. März 2007)

Morgen,

nicht alle Bremszughüllen sind geringelt! Je nach Hersteller. Einfacher ist der andere Tip: Der Bremszug ist dicker und passt nicht in die Schaltzughülle.

Erfolgreichen Tag noch
Michael


----------



## boedi (29. März 2007)

Warum gibts denn überhaupt Unterschiede im Aufbau von Brems- und Schaltzughüllen? Die Anforderungen sollten doch bei beiden sein, dass sie sich unter Druck möglichst wenig stauchen!

Vorstellen könnt ich mir, dass man mit den Schaltzughüllen engere Radien legen kann, aber warum nimmt man die dann nicht auch für die Bremse her?

Wer weiß was?


----------



## Michael G. (29. März 2007)

Morgen,

das liegt einfach an der zu erfüllenden Aufgabe. Der Bremszug ist dicker, da er erheblich mehr einwirkenden Kräften (je nachdem, wer am Bremshebel zieht) trotzen muss als ein Schaltzug. 

Beim Schaltzug wirkt eine deutlich geringere Kraft, da der Fahrer keinen Einfluß auf die Schaltkraft hat, diese hängt ja von der Federkraft des Schaltwerkes und des Umwerfers ab.

Erfolgreichen Tag noch
Michael


----------



## polo (29. März 2007)

interesseshalber: wer baut denn nichtgeringelte bremshüllen?


----------



## Renato (29. März 2007)

polo interesseshalber: wer baut denn nichtgeringelte bremshüllen? 







Magura ?


----------



## Michael G. (29. März 2007)

Hallo,

für den Interessierten: Nokon; Jagwire Ripcord KEB; Alligator Cables :LY 880,888,886,188,186

Für mehr Beispiele fehlt mir jetzt leider die Zeit.

Erfolgreichen Tag noch 
Michael


----------



## boedi (29. März 2007)

lg 112 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> das liegt einfach an der zu erfüllenden Aufgabe. Der Bremszug ist dicker, da er erheblich mehr einwirkenden Kräften (je nachdem, wer am Bremshebel zieht) trotzen muss als ein Schaltzug.
> 
> ...



OK, also liegts daran, dass ein Bremszug stabiler ausgelegt werden muß!

Warum nimmt man dann nicht die Technik der Bremszugaussenhülle auch für Schaltzüge her? Aus produktionstechnischer Sicht wär das doch bestimmt billiger!

Liegts am Gewicht? Aber da wärs dann so, dass wenn nie was anderes angeboten worden wäre, würds niemanden interesssieren?!


----------



## aka (29. März 2007)

Interessehalber: was passiert wenn man Schaltzuege in Bremshuellen packt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (29. März 2007)

Dann haben die Züge in der Hülle Spiel.

Mal so ein paar Vermutungen:

- Die Dinger rasseln oder klappern
- Die Züge schneiden sich in die Hülle, da die satte Führung fehlt
- Zugreibung ist höher

Und warum nicht gleich die Schaltzüge auch so dick?
- Weils schwerer ist? -> unnützes Gewicht?
- Laufn nicht ganz so geschmeidig? -> Schlechte Schaltperformance
- Sind "sperrig" in den Schalthebeln -> macht die Schalthebel grösser und schwerer


----------



## polo (29. März 2007)

lg 112 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für den Interessierten: Nokon; Jagwire Ripcord KEB; Alligator Cables :LY 880,888,886,188,186
> 
> ...



interesseshalber: wer baut denn geringelte bremshüllen?


----------



## Michael G. (29. März 2007)

Hallo,

Polo du bist ein echter Witzkeks. Bei der ersten Nachfrage dachte ich noch "Ah ein Kenner und kritischer Zeitgenosse, der auch mal  Nachfragen stellt." Aber um deine Nachfrage zu beantworten, geringelte (spiralförmige) Bremszughüllen bietet eigentlich jeder Hersteller für Zughüllen an. Mail mir doch gerne was du genau suchst, ich suche es dir dann raus.

Erfolgreichen Abend noch
Michael


----------



## Dill (29. März 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Interessehalber: was passiert wenn man Schaltzuege in Bremshuellen packt?



Da passiert gar nix ,ich hab beim abknipsen der Zughüllen mit dem saitenschneider ,nicht mit einer Bowdenzange eine Schaltzzughülle zerdrückt ,und an deren Stellle eine überschüssige Bremszughülle drangemacht ,bei mir steht das ganze unter leichter Spannung und klappert gar nicht .

Durch massig fett drinnen vermute ich auch keine Beeinträchtigung durch Kondenswasser etc.
Ich denke das ist nicht für jeden was aber mich störts nicht.

URBI ET ORBI


----------



## aka (30. März 2007)

Dill schrieb:


> ..das ganze unter leichter Spannung und klappert gar nicht .


Hi Dill, eben das dachte ich mir auch - der Zug steht bis auf die letzte Schaltposition ja stets unter Spannung. Und so gewaltig sind die Kraefte auf den Schaltzug ja nicht.
Gruss und schoenes WE,

 Aka.


----------



## polo (30. März 2007)

lg 112 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Polo du bist ein echter Witzkeks. Bei der ersten Nachfrage dachte ich noch "Ah ein Kenner und kritischer Zeitgenosse, der auch mal  Nachfragen stellt." Aber um deine Nachfrage zu beantworten, geringelte (spiralförmige) Bremszughüllen bietet eigentlich jeder Hersteller für Zughüllen an. Mail mir doch gerne was du genau suchst, ich suche es dir dann raus.
> 
> ...



die erste frage war wirklich ernstgemeint. als mir dann bei deiner antwort meine große bildungslücke klar wurde, wollte ich mit dem mehr oder weniger gutem scherz eben auf die lücke hinweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael G. (30. März 2007)

Hallo Polo,

genug herumgealbert. Ein klein wenig Ironie muss erlaubt sein. Aber sollte ich Dich persönlich verletzt haben, entschuldige ich mich natürlich in aller Form bei Dir.

Erfolgreichen Tag noch 
Michael


----------



## Lanoss (30. März 2007)

Die Bremsaußenhülle kann zwar mehr Kräfte aufnehmen allerdings läßt sie sich dabei relativ stark stauchen was zu einem ungenauen Schalten führen würde wenn ich sie als Schalthülle nutzen täte


----------

